# goat-dusted



## Maria Lisboa

Como acham que se pode traduzir «The valley is a slot of goat-dusted scrub between the two rivers?»
Julgo que _scrub_ é vegetação rasteira, mas não percebo o goat-dusted (sujo pelas cabras?)
Obrigada!


----------



## ours

Oi ! Boa tarde !
Se "dusted" significa "empoeirado/a" , "goat dusted" deve significar empoeirada pelas cabras ,ou seja um lugar aonde so cabras levantam poeira , aonde nenhum ser humano passeia .
Neste caso  seria "vegetaçao selvagem ou abandonada "
Nao achei em dicionario , mas é a unica traduçao que faz sentido .
Esperou ter sido util !!!


----------



## Maria Lisboa

Obrigada, Ours. 
Em Portugal temos a expressão «caminhos de cabras», que não são necessariamente frequentados por elas, mas com o sentido de que são apropriados só para elas... poderá ser isso.


----------



## arbilab

I believe the phrase _goat-dusted_ is implying that goats have eaten everything down to the dust.  _Desforestado des cabras? _There is a likely a better way to put that (I'm not even certain desforestado is a word, or that des is the proper translation of _by_).


----------



## ours

Maria Lisboa said:


> Obrigada, Ours.
> Em Portugal temos a expressão «caminhos de cabras», que não são necessariamente frequentados por elas, mas com o sentido de que são apropriados só para elas... poderá ser isso.



Oi Maria !
Essa expressao "caminho de cabras " da a idea de dificuldade , enquanto eu pensava en transmitir uma idea de solidao , de afastamento . Teria que ler a frase no contexto do texto para se aproximar melhor , pois uma expressao fora do contexto perde muita força e muito sentido . Qual é o livro da onde vc. tirou essa frase ???
A idea de Arbilab é tambem interessante !
Até mais !


----------



## Maria Lisboa

Seria desflorestado _pelas_ cabras (por + as).

O livro chama-se «Scribbling the Cat», de Alexandra Fuller, e é um desafio a cada linha!


----------



## arbilab

Wow, I only missed _desf*l*orestado_ by one letter.  And I was going to use _pelas_--just learned that this week--but lookup offered _de_ for 'by' in almost every application.

I'm pretty sure 'eaten down to the dust' was what the author was getting at.  Goats will do that.  A wild herd has completely _desflorestado_ the Hawaiian island of Kaho'olawe.


----------



## Maria Lisboa

Obrigada pela ajuda! 

Quando é uma forma passiva, usa-se sempre a preposição _por_

_As cabras comeram a relva/A relva foi comida pelas cabras._


----------



## arbilab

Obrigado Maria.  We all learn in return for assistance.  Muito bem pelos todos.  (Hope I managed to write 4 words without getting one wrong, it would be a new record.)


----------



## Desastre

_but lookup offered __de for 'by' in almost every application.

_De qualquer maneira, não utilizamos "des" de forma alguma. A preposição não tem forma plural, embora existam as contrações com artigos (de + a = da, de + as = das, de + o = do, de + os = dos). Talvez você esteja confundindo com francês (de + les = des)?


----------



## arbilab

Obrigado, Desastre.  

(I need much correction.  My attempt to construct Portuguese sometimes takes us off topic, apology to Vanda.)


----------



## Desastre

It's all good. We're all here to learn, after all


----------



## gosfais

Ola gente-
Maybe this is obvious to everyone, but......

I really dont think that goat-dusted means anything specific at all. The writer seems to be using a poetic/impressionistic style (ie Kerouac) where the image is more important than the literal meaning of the words.

That means that if you are translating the book you'll need to use your own poetic instincts and come up with solutions (similar to Arilab's etc). Otherwise, if you are just reading the book for pleasure, I suggest you just absorb the feeling of the sentences and keep going. Because even a native reader, when coming across that sentence, would only register two things:
1.there are goats 
2.there is dust

It could also mean 'dusted with goats' ie 'goats here and there' but once again, I dont think it really matters, compared to the feeling of the sentence.

Good Luck!


----------



## Carfer

Tendo em atenção o contexto (a descrição que 'Bo' Fuller faz do vale de Sole) eu arriscaria dizer que a expressão significa 'vegetação reduzida a pó pelas cabras. 

É uma terra pobre, tão destituida que até a pouca e insignificante vegetação existente foi reduzida a pó pelas cabras - animal que se dá muito bem em locais paupérrimos porque come praticamente de tudo, como se sabe.

Veja as referências, algumas linhas abaixo, aos turistas que vinham fotografar a cidade desesperada, ou, quando finalmente a chuva chegou, a descrição de como as cabras engordaram tanto que quase rompiam a pele.
Espero ter ajudado.

Carfer


----------



## Benvindo

arbilab said:


> I believe the phrase _goat-dusted_ is implying that goats have eaten everything down to the dust.  _Desforestado des cabras? _There is a likely a better way to put that (I'm not even certain desforestado is a word, or that des is the proper translation of _by_).



- - -
Olá
No sentido aludido por arbilab, talvez se possa usar _arbustos arrepelados pelas cabras,_ _arbustos raspados (ou rapados) até o talo pelas cabras_. Como alternativa a arbustos, também se poderia utilizar _macegas_.


----------



## cobre

It could also mean (and I think DOES), land destroyed by overgrazing with goats. Scrub in this sense means the land and sad looking bushes that manage to survive there.


----------



## Transfer

Just to add my pennysworth: I agree with ours (and to an extent gosfais). I don't see how 'dusted' could ever mean 'eaten down to the root' (especially as it seems the scrub is still there...).

What is complicating the issue, I think, is the ambiguity of the verb "to dust", which can mean either "to add dust" and "to remove dust" depending on the context. 

I think it means scrub covered with the dust kicked up by the only passersby i.e. the goats. I also think it's not a terribly inspired piece of writing (which always makes translation difficult).


----------



## coolbrowne

Writers very often make up expressions on the spur of the moment, with no rhyme or reason. It appears that Alexandra Fuller was the only one to use "goat-dusted", and she did it just once. I doubt that the "goat" part has any relevance at all.
O vale de Sole é um canto/corte poeirento en forma de V, entre os rios Chabija e Pepani, na Zâmbia oriental​Regards


----------

